# De-bunking The 21-rs



## katnmike (Oct 31, 2006)

We fell in love with our 21-RS on a lot in Durango, CO a few years ago and used it to move to North Carolina. It took a couple of months to find the right place to settle down in, but we were comfortable! During that time though we realized the bunk bed space and the "bicycle loading" door wasn't being used at all (there's just the two of us).

So, I pulled out my handyman tools and started taking apart the bunk beds. Learned a lot about how things are made strong-but-light that day. By the end of that first day I had a completely empty space in the front section of the trailer and a pile of raw materials ready to be made into something else leaning against the picnic table outside (I was real careful taking everything apart). Our neighbors gave us some weird looks, I can tell you...

Over the next couple of weeks (thankfully at the same RV park) I reshaped the pieces into a new sturdy box coming up to about halfway between the top of the outside door and the window above, creating an exterior storage area, with shelves.

On the (other) inside I built two shelves into the space left beside the bathroom, turning it into a general storage/luggage space, the shelves (made out of hollow doors to save weight) sized just right to hold a couple of pieces of carry on luggage (standard size). I used the tie-down brackets from the beds and remounted them to each side of the front of the shelves, just right for stretching a bungee cord to hold stuff on the shelves while travelling. With that thought in mind, we stretched some long white elastic thingies across the bookshelves that run across the front of that space for the same reason.

To round out that space I built a simple flip-down desk, using the clip from the flip-up bunk bed. We used this more than I expected on the trip, especially when one of us was using the regular table for something else.

Now this might sound weird, but the microwave wasn't going to get much use in our RV, because we're not much into the too hot one second, too cold the next and getting stiff and rubbery by the minute thing... So, I dismantled the otherwise very nice microwave that came with it and gave it to a church that was very happy to get it for free. Then I built a sturdy (but removable) shelf there, with a lip, to carry our wide toaster oven, which is more like it (hard to make toast in a microwave).

While I was in the kitchen messing around, I noticed that what was supposed to be a top drawer to the right of the kitchen sink turned out to be one of those flipout thingies you use when the sink would get in the way of the drawer. But then I noticed the sink was well to the left--why on earth didn't they put a drawer here. So, what the heck, I built a drawer that stretches all the way back (unlike the other drawers) and installed it there. Works nice.

We also noticed we barely used all of the large spaces in the bathroom closet. A couple of extra shelves to split the top two spaces added lots of storage space in there.

Other than removing the hardware meant to affix the table to the wall (never got used and the table was always down when we moved) and patching the screw holes, and removing the handily Velcro'ed curtains (less dust and to lighten it up a little--but we've held onto them for the future), I guess I didn't do much else.

The neat thing was that other than a slight leak at first in the shower (caulked) none of the changes I made were to really fix anything. Everything was pretty good as it was (love the bright interior). I just couldn't help customizing it a little.

If you're curious how it all came out, there are pictures here: http://kmfairbank.com/rvforsale (Yes, we're putting it up for sale--looking for something a little smaller that I can use with a little pickup for more local jaunts these days. Selling the tow vehicel, too. A Toyota Tundra 4WD: http://kmfairbank.com/truckforsale )

Hope you have as much fun customizing your living spaces!
Best wishes,
Mike & Katrina


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Not bad for a first post! Welcome to the group, but sorry to hear your are selling your camper after investing all of that time in the mods. Good luck in the future. -Sam


----------



## katnmike (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks. Part of me doesn't want to let go of it, believe me. We have had a lot of fun adventures in this rig. The main thing is that we have a tow vehicle that sits in the driveway unused for weeks at a time (depreciating), while we tool around in a little car that gets three times the gas mileage. And now that we're "settled down" (not moving every few years like we had been), we'd like to travel a little lighter these days.

I need to check ... does Keystone/Outback make a popup? Or something I can pull behind a little truck, like a Ford Ranger? (Nevermind, I'll go look.)

Our first RV, a fifth-wheel, was problematic. The Outback has been a dream. (Seems we're going backwards--most folks start small and go bigger.) Be nice to get lucky like that again...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, great work on the modifications! They all look very nice indeed. However, I fear that you may have eliminated quite a few potential buyers by doing so. But stay the course and I'm sure the right person will come along.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!! nice mods you do
Sorry to hear you are selling it and going smaller
But you have to do what you have to do
Sure it won't take long to sell it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod.

Sorry to hear that you are selling your Outback. Camping is still camping no matter what you use (tent to t a class A)

Have fun

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You are one handy guy. Good work on the mods.

We moved from a pop up to our Outback. There's some nice ones out there that should meet your needs.


----------



## katnmike (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments. Kinda wished I'd run across this forum while we were using the rig more actively. Nice to have a community of folks who are literally in the same boat.

Also, I noticed this is one Positive Forum--just about every other I've visited, the majority of posts are gripes and complaints. That says something about the Outback... This is the major regret of moving to something else.

C.J. -- Actually we've run into several couples who feel like us: "Why does every RV have to sleep a dozen people when there are only the two of us?" This is the first RV I decided I was going to do something about it and take back some of the space. One thing though, I used screws on all the mods--anyone who wants to convert it back the way it was wouldn't have too much trouble doing it. In fact, adding a top bunk back on would be easy, we just liked having that headroom. ;-)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Once again... Beautiful mod to the front of that Outback! I'll bet it would sell like crazy to the empty-nester crowd. Add a laptop at the desk with a broad-band satellite link (for keeping up with Outbackers, of course!), and you would be good to go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Don't go! We need someone like you here to give us all fresh ideas! Have you looked into the 18rs Outback? It might still be too heavy, but just a thought...
P.S.- If my wife and I had seen your trailer when we were "without kids", we would have tripped over ourselves to get it. Real nice set up! Maybe Keystone can make a new unit... The 21dink (Dual income, no kids)!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Check out the 18rs ... then you get to hang out with us and have a smaller trailer ... (not that we would not like you to stay, but you would have a S.O.B. .. thats really kind of rough)

I understand you have to do whats best for your family, good luck selling your 21rs, sure looks like a bargin.


----------

